
Show HN: Audaster, listen Twitter and operate it by voice commands - Audaster
If you ever wanted to use Twitter while walking&#x2F;driving or any other action, here is solution: listen tweets, operate app by voice commands. No screen need to use it. Audaster turns Twitter into micro-podcasting platform
======
badmin
Link : [http://audaster.com/](http://audaster.com/)

------
tobylane
Can you allow it in more iTunes stores worldwide?

------
digital_ins
can i recommend resizing and compressing your pictures on the site? Those pics
could be ~20kB but they're around 400kB

